# 2010 Volkswagen Jetta Revealed (China)



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Fooled you all








This is Volkswagens joint venture FAWs 2010 Jetta MKII not much has changed apart from the La Semplicta look from the 2010 Golf.

*2010 FAW Volkswagen Jetta*


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I remember the MK2 Jetta very fondly,as thats what got me into VWs in the first place.
I had a 1988 CLX in South Africa,and my sister in law had a 1992 in California.
They were both brilliant ,and very popular cars.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Volkswagen Jetta Revealed (phaeton)*

My 1985 Jetta GLi lives.


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 2010 Volkswagen Jetta Revealed (phaeton)*

It's like they invented a freakish mix of 5 different models/generations. Weird.


----------



## Blurry (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Volkswagen Jetta Revealed (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Fooled you all








This is Volkswagens FAWXs taking the place of the VW Fox.


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Cool corrado dash, bro.








It's a mongrel of generations, but it's kinda cool in a way.


----------



## CounterStrike (Apr 12, 2010)

Ugh that is disgusting


----------



## stylus (Jul 24, 2008)

ill take one. send it over right away.


----------



## jtrag (Jul 5, 2010)

ROFL! :screwy:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

A2 body

A3 dash

A4 door panels and shifter

A5 steering wheel

A6 front

WTF?


But seriously, rear end and tails aside, i like it. You do realize that if someone on here would build one in their garage with same parts, everyone would be drooling. But no one on here would go for that ASS, eee, excuse me rear end!


----------



## turkman181 (Jul 21, 2011)

i love it


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

seriously, how much more expensive would it be to manufacture a Mk3 chassis over a Mk2 chassis??? There is nothing wrong with the Mk2 but the lines would probably flow so much better with an Mk3 rear body IMHO.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Just noticed a wheel gap


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Dash Rado with Cluster,buttoms and Stereo from MK4 :thumbup: 








Salu2


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

you know the only thing i really like is that little cubby below the dash


----------



## giovanni_rosales (Feb 11, 2010)

lol is awful


----------



## a-kid91 (Oct 8, 2011)

i dont like it but it looks like thay are doing a suv status.


----------



## Sawyer2Chambers (Jul 1, 2011)

is this a joke?


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Mkii jetta bring it to the usa with a vr6 24v*

They should bring MKII Jetta to the U.S. with a VR6 24V Motor


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4802851-2010-Volkswagen-Jetta-Revealed-(China)


----------



## Dpaul04 (Jun 10, 2010)

Haven't they always just slightly updated the mark2 ever since it was released though? Whats new here?

Anyways... What would one of these be new? And would it be easy to return it to its original styling circa 1980's?


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

It's cute.


----------



## ThompsonPC (Apr 1, 2011)

wow if this was 1986, I'd take it!:screwy:


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

I am a Volkswagen lover. An old school Volkswagen lover. If you personally asked me, I would say the new sport Volkswagens are just simply not cutting the mustard. why? Volkswagen is trying to get to a little too luxurious, which is not a good thing. All of the VW's from the early 80s up until 2003 are the ones that will be remembered for a lifetime including the first Volkswagen beetle that came out. For some odd reason, I'm just not feeling the new Jetta, but do approve the new GTI. However, Volkswagen needs to reshuffle your automotive game, and bring out an improved and upgraded sport version of the VW Corrado. Additionally, the 97 to 99 Volkswagen GTI GLX VR-six is a classic, along with the Jetta Wolfsburg edition. They need to bring out that body style of Jetta in 2012, with upgraded features. But definitely, VW does need to bring out the 2012 Corrado. Can we look forward to seeing a Corrado with the W 12 engine in it?


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

The only things I would change are the front end and the rear end, would leave the rest alone.


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

id hit it


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I'd consider that dash swap into my Corrado... just to get rid of the fail-prone headlight switch! And look, a cheap Euro parcel tray substitute! 

Must break out the Chinese ETKA....


----------



## FelipeA (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Muuu (Mar 1, 2010)

Trim the corrado, golf iv switch lights, buttons Trim golf 2, golf 3 ventilators ... lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

i would rock one.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

pattrick02 said:


> i wouldn't rock one.


ftfy


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

phaeton said:


>


Reminds me of...


----------



## Calvlel Toez 69 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i bet there would be a huge market for an inexpensive car like this here in the states.. that is, if they could meet safety requirements.

i would buy one. and i know a lot of other college kids that need something reliable but not flashy. would be a blast to mod that thing too.


----------



## 1O DEEP (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks like a mix of the Mk2, Mk3, Mk4 

If anyone notices.. there's a mk4 shift knob that's included.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Petrolhead17 (Jan 28, 2012)

phaeton said:


> Fooled you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. . . AND I 
PUKED IN MY
MOUTH . . . .:thumbdown:


----------



## Booger Sugar MKVI (Sep 22, 2011)

:what:


----------



## 1997vrsex (May 1, 2013)

the headlight look like ****


----------



## 1997vrsex (May 1, 2013)

wow the tail likght look like crap aswell


----------



## shaunnnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

throw in a 2.0 tsi and i really do see alot of potential


----------



## LOWANDSLOW8V (Feb 29, 2012)

hey id go for the trunk with small bumpers 


EUROBORA8V said:


> A2 body
> 
> A3 dash
> 
> ...


----------



## geppo (Jul 29, 2013)

*chinese emblems in lower left of trunk*

Where can I get those


----------



## HairDryerDrvr (Jul 9, 2010)

geppo said:


> Where can I get those



I'd like to know also


----------



## bill_white (Aug 12, 2013)

That really hurts my eyes. But at least it has an airbag.


----------



## LOWANDSLOW8V (Feb 29, 2012)

id love to have one of these


----------

